# Lame and with a swollen fetlock... any home remedies for pain?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you checked for an abscess? The footsore issue can cause her to rest that leg and thus the stocking you are seeing.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't checked for an abcess... My experience with abcesses is limited, and I didn't even think of that... My gelding has had one abcess and he acted like he was gonna die if he even put weight on that leg, and my other boy abcessed once and I didn't even know he had one until I saw that it had blown out...

If it's not raining when I get home from college, I'll go check her again. I hadn't even thought of that... 

When I did talk to my vet about her lameness, he didn't seem worried... just said to give her aspirin and bute until it clears up or until I feel like, if she hasn't gotten better, bringing her in or calling him out.

Though is there heat in the joint with an abcess? She has some heat around the fetlock area...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Britt said:


> Though is there heat in the joint with an abcess? She has some heat around the fetlock area...


An increase in body temperature is the way it reacts to outsiders in the system. Infection is a possibility.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would be inclined to try a Furizone sweat.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh. 

Thanks!

I will check her carefully then, when I get home. If it is an abcess, then I can use mineral ice or a paste muscle relaxer on her leg. It worked a bit when my Dakota abcessed... or maybe I can use muscle relaxer regardless, it may help relax some of the tension and pain...?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I would be inclined to try a Furizone sweat.


What is a Furizone sweat? I've never heard of the term...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you know how to wrap legs properly?

If not get someone that knows how. Wrapping a leg improperly causes serious issues. So if you don't know how to wrap legs please get someone that does to help!

This is how I do it, some people may have a different way.

A Furazone sweat is good for drawing heat and edema out. I clean all of the dirt off the leg, maybe washing, but make sure its completely dry. Then since your problem is in the fetlock I would smear a gob of Furazone all over the area. Then I wrap with rolled cotton, a layer of saran wrap, then cover with a polo wrap or vet wrap. And leave on until next day.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh. Neat. I will have to try and find someone who knows how to wrap legs. I have never done it.


----------

